# Inauguran un restaurante atendido por robots



## capitanp (Jul 3, 2012)

Una de las predicciones más comunes de la ciencia ficción se ha hecho realidad en la provincia china de Heilongjiang, al inaugurarse Harbin, un restaurante atendido por robots. Así es. El local gastronómico cuenta con 18 diferentes tipos de autómatas que realizan todo tipo de tareas, desde atender a los clientes en la puerta, ubicarlos en sus mesas, tomarles el pedido, cocinar y llevar la comida. 

Así, cuando los clientes entran al restaurante son recibidos por un simpático robot. "Hola, terrícola. Bienvenido al restaurante robot Harbin", saluda el "acomodador" con un acento robótico. Luego de tomar la orden, unos autómatas cocinan y otros se encargan de llevar los platos a las mesas. Por supuesto, todos los robots están equipados con sensores de movimiento que les permiten moverse libremente dentro del establecimiento sin chocarse con las mesas ni entre ellos. 

Todos los robots del restaurante fueron diseñados y construidos por la empresa china Harbin Haohai Robot Company con una inversión cercana a los 800.000 dólares. Según informa el China Diary, las máquinas están pintadas de diferentes colores de acuerdo a su función y son controlados por personal calificado desde una sala apartada del restaurante. 

Con un costo de entre 6 y 10 dólares la cena, los dueños saben que no recuperarán el dinero invertido, pero aseguran que será una gran publicidad para la fábrica. ¿Funcionaría un restaurante así en Occidente?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2012)

¡¡ Están locos estos romanos !!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 3, 2012)

jajaja Perfecto, el terror se acerca 

Pronto esas caritas felices se van a transformar en malvadas y todos moriran mientras comen!!!!

muajaajaja jajajajaa


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 3, 2012)

Geniales!!!!

Lastima que si le cae una mosca en la comida antes de llegar a la mesa.... ya se la comieron!!! jejej


----------



## Lacondet26 (Jul 12, 2012)

Apesar de todo falta el calor humano somos irremplazables.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 13, 2012)

Hay algunos humanos dando vueltas...

Lo que más me preocupes son todos esos colores brillantes y el ruido que debe haber...

No me gusta comer así...


----------



## tiago (Jul 13, 2012)

A mí me gustaria mas, atendido por  hormigas gigantes 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2012)

Nos ahorraremos las propinas . . .


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 13, 2012)

Y en caso de que nos quejemos con el administrador por el pésimo sabor de la comida???, será que en retaliacion el robot nos escupe aceite en la comida?????


----------



## Nepper (Jul 15, 2012)

muy lindo... ¿y cuando los robots comenzarán a hacer cosas útiles?

re chantas!! igual tienen camareros, fijate que el chino está abriendo la botella... mucho robot pero poco pulgares....

Es mas!! por cada robot de la cocina hay un operario que lo maneja  XD, mas que atendido por robots en realidad es atendido por vagos XD



fijate, cada robot hace 1 sola cosa, el azul de la última foto, solamente mezcla, y las escobillas rojas estan montadas en la pared, baja para limpiar la olla (o lo quesea), en fin, los robots cocineros solamente bajan y suben la mano, las ollas con capelletinis se vuelcan solas, y los meseros solamente se mueven a puntos específicos.
Mas que un restaurante atendido por robots, es un restaurante automatizado...

si, soy amargo porque los chinos abusan de su tecnología... boludeces electrónicas...


----------



## jolupaba (Jul 26, 2012)

sera que no miraremos pelos en la comida sino tornillos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 26, 2012)

es solo de adorno, de atraccion, pero hay gente que controla a los robots, luego los robotas hacen "algo" .
ergo : los robots estan al pepe.

ADEMAS:
vos me pones un local de comidas con robots de lo mejorcito que hay y yo enfrente te pongo un local similar pero atendido por lindas chicas desnudas o "casi" .
o ni tan poco , solo seductoras, con buen escote y provocativas, sin corpiño , y abajo a gusto, o calzas o pollerita.
en fin.
mil a 1 le gano a el bar robotito.

eso si, pondria a 2 cuadras una sucursal con muchachos , si estamso en tren comercial no vamos s perder esa mitad mas una  , no ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2012)

Las mujeres con los chicos irian enfrente


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 27, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> muy lindo... ¿y cuando los robots comenzarán a hacer cosas útiles?
> 
> re chantas!! igual tienen camareros, fijate que el chino está abriendo la botella... mucho robot pero poco pulgares....
> 
> ...




Eso es verdad, es lo primero que se observa, son carritos sigue-líneas y basta...un robot es un autómata capaz de desarrollar algun pensamiento propio y manejarse...pero estos son sólo carritos sigue-lineas y los otros es obvio que no cocinan...pero mueven ollas y todo eso...

jajajaja y bueno...todo sea por la publicidad

P/D para Fernandob: en Santa Fe existió en alguna época un bar en el que te atendian mozas semidesnudas y se hacian cosillas extrañas al comer...y lo cerraron.

por ende, muy buena tu idea pero donde hay mentes cerradas nosotros no seremos felices


----------



## fernandob (Jul 27, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Eso es verdad, es lo primero que se observa, son carritos sigue-líneas y basta...(



jee..........le pinto a la licuadora ua carita.
a la batidora otra 
a la aspiradora le hago la forma de el robot de la guerra de las galaxias.
a la lustradora le pongo pollera.

y digo que tnego robots..........


----------



## terminator (Jul 28, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> es solo de adorno, de atraccion, pero hay gente que controla a los robots, luego los robotas hacen "algo" .
> ergo : los robots estan al pepe.
> 
> ADEMAS:
> ...



Te olvidas de un pequeño detalle fernandob, que tu plato de comida podrìa costar, por ejemplos, 15 dolares y en el de robot 3 o 2, por que !no pagarìan empleados ni beneficios sociales, ni vacaciones, ni salud, !! jajaja. Saludos.
Terminator.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 28, 2012)

y cuando la fabrica de al lado haga lo mismo, y el almacen de al lado , pues todos se quedan sin trabajo y nadie puede ir al bar a tomarse unas birras......
todos desempleados y los robots paja y el dueño  de el bar se tiene que pegar un tiro.

el sano equilibrio se da cuando en la fabrica hay operarios y tecnicos.
y en el lamacen hay verdulero , y panadero y carnicha .
y en el bar chicas con ropa tentadora que lso ilusionan .

no hay que alterar el equilibrio universal de las cosas .

HOGUERA a quien ponga robots de empleados .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 29, 2012)

jajaja el orden natural de las cosas...el caos convive con el orden...sin sombras no hay luz...

Coincido con fernandob...la industrialización en su justa medida...sino...van a quedar 3 humanos y varios millones de robots en el mundo...

:S


----------



## tiago (Jul 30, 2012)

DJ.DRACO, tres humanos dices? ... Cuantas chicas y cuantos chicos? ...

Pero si son trastos de juguete !!!  Esos bichos te dejan caer el bol de sopa en las piernas por menos que se les hinchen un poco los electrolíticos. No me imagino lo que les habrá pedido la aseguradora por abrir un negocio así.

En el _Toys"R"us_ que hay por aquí los he visto mucho mas funcionales, y eso que son para los crios.

Saludos.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jul 30, 2012)

Primera vez que veo algo útil, con un circuito sigue lineas!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 30, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nos ahorraremos las propinas . . .



siiii ¡¡¡¡


----------



## papichulo08 (Oct 8, 2012)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Primera vez que veo algo útil, con un circuito sigue lineas!!!


 HACIA UNOS MESES ATRAS SALIA ESTA NOTICIA
¿Qué vas a comer? Selecciónalo en tu mesa con pantalla táctil

Al llegar al lugar el mesero abre una sesión desde un iPod Touch. Sobre la mesa se proyecta una interfaz en la que aparecen bebidas y platillos que pueden elegirse de forma táctil gracias a sus sensores integrados. Los pedidos se almacenan en un carro de compras y cuando se está listo, la orden se envía directamente a la cocina y barra.

En espera de la comida, los clientes pueden observar la preparación de platillos (la cocina tiene cámaras instaladas) e incluso conectarse a la mesa a través de un teléfono móvil para cargar videos de YouTube.

La combinación de gastronomía y medios electrónicos es una realidad en Muto, un restaurante interactivo en México.

Esta tecnología es el resultado de perfeccionar un experimento que realizó la compañía 10 años atrás. Basada en un controlador hecho para soluciones multimedia, los sensores de la mesa están conectados a dicho hardware y una Mac. Estos reciben descargas que se convierten en señales y que son enviadas desde la computadora hacia el proyector (que se encuentra en el techo y en cada mesa), logrando así manipular las funciones interactivas desde la mesa.

La superficie sobre la que se proyecta la interfaz se llama Corian y es de DuPont. Hecha de minerales naturales y polímero acrílico, resiste cambios bruscos de temperatura y manchas, refleja de manera nítida las imágenes, es fácil de lavar y no es tóxica. “La inversión [estimada] en equipo fue de 700,000 u 800,000 pesos”, MEXICANOS
El lugar fue planeado para utilizar el mínimo de recursos energéticos (integra focos ahorradores y electrónicos de bajo consumo) y apoya el comercio justo mediante la adquisición de productos locales, como verduras de una parcela en Xochimilco.

El restaurante ofrece una experiencia interactiva única en su tipo, incluso se puede ordenar la cuenta desde el propio sistema, dividirla entre cuantas personas se desee y si hay alguna duda, no es necesario levantar la mano, sólo oprimir el botón especial para llamar al mesero.

Inspirado en la cultura oriental, el lugar no sólo se distingue por su tecnología sino también por adaptar su menú conforme la época del año. “Eso es el concepto, porque en español habla de mutar; en todo momento se está modificando y refrescando”.

Otra experiencia interactiva en restaurantes mexicanos la ofrece el Café Ocho, en la Ciudad de México
YA ESTA TODO DICHO MESAS ELECTRONICAS ROBOT Y QUIEN SABE LO QUE SE VIENE.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2012)

¿ Y ahora para que le pedirías el teléfono a la camarera ?


----------

